# Eine weitere Sichtweise...



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Ich schreib anonym, da es hier ja absolut legitim zu sein scheint, Anbieter zu bedrohen, zu verunglimpfen und auch andere fragwürdige Dinge zu machen, die fernab fairer Umgangsformen sind.  
(die gezielte Manipulation von Suchmaschinen mag hier nur beispielhaft genannt werden, um renomierte Firmen bei Eingabe von diskreditierenden Keywords in Misskredit zu bringen)! 

Wie man an einigen meiner Vorredner sieht, wird hier ja gern mal anonym Dampf abgelassen! Ziemlich arm, wenn man bedenkt, dass sich  Marktteilnehmer wie Tobias hier stellen und mit offenem Visier kämpfen. Er spricht Dinge offen an, ohne ein Blatt vor den Mund zu nehmen.  
Er hat einen profunden Erfahrungsschatz in dem Business; vielleicht sollte man das auch mal akzeptieren und nicht immer gleich abschmettern. 

Warum ich anonym schreibe, hab ich ja bereits oben beschrieben, dies sei nur im Vorgriff auf die in der Regel aufkommende Polemik gesagt. 

Ihr erwartet empirische Ergebnisse seiner Aussagen. Leider kann er diese nicht liefern, wenngleich er diese vorliegen hat, sich aber der Fairnis halber an Absprachen hält, diese nicht zu veröffentlichen.  

Insbesondere bzgl. der 90 % der User die den Preishinweis sehr wohl gelesen haben und in der Regel aus den verschiedensten Gründen eben davon nichts mehr wissen wollen. Es gibt Urteile bzw. "Königseinstellungen" von staatsanwaltlichen Ermittlungen, in dem die Staatsanwaltschaft darauf verweist, das es statistisch erwiesen sei, dass 90 % der User die Preisangabe sehr wohl gelesen haben !  

Mich würde es freuen, wenn viele der hier anwesenden "Betrogenen" mal ähnlich empirische Beweise für Ihre Aussagen liefern würden, wie Sie hier gewünscht werden. 

"Ich war ja zu der Zeit gar nicht zu Hause, also KANN ich ja gar nicht die Nummer gewählt haben" oder "Der hat sich heimlich ohne mein Zutun eingewählt, ich hab nur immer Ok eingegeben". 

Selbst, wenn offen hier zugegeben wird, dass man versucht in den Prozessen zu bescheissen, wird denjenigen noch geholfen. Man schaue einfach mal ein paar Beiträge weiter unten - sinngemäß: "Meint ihr ich komme damit durch wenn ich einfach behaupte ich dachte das kostet nur 3 € pro Minute, aber nicht 40 € pro Anruf ?" 

Es soll lediglich mal ein Denkanstoss sein, die Dinge nicht immer aus der naturgemäß eingeschränkten Sichtweise zu sehen, sondern fairer miteinander umzugehen !  

Selbstverständlich sollen die wirklich schwarzen Schaafe weiter verfolgt werden, aber ob diese schwarzen Schaafe bei Telecoin, Mainpean, Easybilling oder aconti zu finden sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn das sind Firmen die seit einigen Jahren aktiv am Markt operieren und längst nicht mehr da wären, wenn all das stimmen würde was hier so geschrieben wird. 

Da sollte man eher mal bei Firmen suchen, die alle 3 Monate ihre Firmierung ändern, ins Ausland gehen usw.  

Das soll es gewesen sein, nun kann man wieder mit den üblichen Verfahrensmustern beginnen. 

einen schönen Abend noch ! 

ein anonymer Gast dieses Forums


----------



## Der Genervte (9 März 2004)

@ anonymer Gast:

1) Ähmm, sehr nett mit den dezent vorgebrachten 'empierischen' Erhebungen. Ich ziehe es persönlich vor, dies mehr nach Churchill zu betrachten: Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
Wenn Du - nur etwas ehrlich zu Dir selbst - darüber nachdenkst wirst Du zugeben müssen, das es keine wirklich objektiven Erhebungen gibt.

2) Klar, auch ich habe die Preisangabe gelesen, bevor ich auf (damals) "Ja, weiter" klickte. Da stand 'EUR1,86min/EUR79,95Std" (Kaaza-Schrott). Für mich akzentabel, 1,86 Euronen für n Prog (neueste Version, ich hatte es sogar vorher geglaubt), und falls ich da ne Std bleiben würde, wären das wohl 79,95 (was für einen Download eines kleinen Progs ja nicht nötig ist). Tja, und erst auf der Telekomrechnung erfährt man dann, was Blocktarife sind (vorher nie was davon gewußt).

3) Bist Du nicht - ehrlicher Weise - wenigstens etwas der Meinung, das nach dem Schindluder, die einige (wenige?) aus eurer Branche mit den Usern getrieben hatten und immer noch treiben, nicht die User, sondern euresgleichen die richtigeren Ansprechparter wären?
Denn, der von Dir angeführte Fall, ich glaube mal das 99% aller, die bewußt eine Leistung in Anspruch nehmen und auch *einen entsprechenden Gegenwert erhalten*, diesen bezahlen werden.
Meist fehlt aber eine dieser Vorraussetzungen - und über das 1% brauchen wir nicht zu streiten - die müssen halt gerichtlich belehrt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Liebster anonymer Gast,

wenn Du meine Zeilen lesen solltest, dann möchte ich Dir mitteilen, dass ich eigentlich auch anders kann, aber tue die nächsten fünf Minuten einfach so, als ob ich Tobi Huch sei und schätze mich wegen meiner ehrlichen Aussprache.



			
				ach so anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere bzgl. der 90 % der User die den Preishinweis sehr wohl gelesen haben und in der Regel aus den verschiedensten Gründen eben davon nichts mehr wissen wollen. Es gibt Urteile bzw. "Königseinstellungen" von *staatsanwaltlichen Ermittlungen,* in dem die Staatsanwaltschaft darauf verweist, das es statistisch erwiesen sei, dass 90 % der User die Preisangabe sehr wohl gelesen haben !



Hast Du Dir beim O.... Den P... im R...verschluss eingeklemmt oder warum glaubst Du, hier so geschwollen ins F... zu w.... müssen????

Auch anonym - Wegen der Polemik


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Urteile bzw. "Königseinstellungen" von staatsanwaltlichen Ermittlungen, in dem die Staatsanwaltschaft darauf verweist, das es statistisch erwiesen sei, dass 90 % der User die Preisangabe sehr wohl gelesen haben !


Ein Urteil kann sich nicht auf 90 % der User beziehen, sondern immer nur auf einen Einzelfall.
Und es gibt auch Staatsanwälte, die von der Thematik, die sie bearbeiten müssen, technisch betrachtet keine Ahnung haben. Die glauben dann gern mal, was man ihnen so erzählt, auch wenn dies jeder Grundlage entbehrt.


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst, wenn offen hier zugegeben wird, dass man versucht in den Prozessen zu bescheissen, wird denjenigen noch geholfen. Man schaue einfach mal ein paar Beiträge weiter unten - sinngemäß: "Meint ihr ich komme damit durch wenn ich einfach behaupte ich dachte das kostet nur 3 € pro Minute, aber nicht 40 € pro Anruf ?"


Das sehe ich anders.
Man kann mir nicht vorwerfen, dass ich Betrügern (nichts anderes sind Leute, die ihre bewußt verursachte Rechnung nicht bezahlen) Schützenhilfe gebe. Bislang wurde jede Anfrage in die Richtung von mir negativ beschieden. Dass sich eventuell auch Betrüger hier Anregungen holen könnten liegt in der Natur der Sache. Bewußte Hilfe kriegen die aber nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*andere Ansicht*

Also ich weiß nicht, aber Dialer die mit dem Satz "Der Ofen ist an den Kamin angeschlossen" Aktiviert werden können, weil in der richtigen Reienfolge "O" und "K" enthalten sind für mich Betrug, denn ich kann dann davon ausgehen das selbst ein Kleinkind oder die Hauskatze in der Lage ist den Dialer zu bestätigen, selbst wenn ich nur auf die Tastatur schlage aktiviert er sich unter Umständen. Solange die Hersteller der Dialer solche metoden anwenden, solange können sie mir nicht erzählen das sie unschuldig sind an der Abzocke, sie machen sich zumindest Mitschuldig, da sie durch die Herstellung eines solchen Dialers, und die Tatsache das sie wissen zu was sie verwendet werden in meinen Augen Beihilfe begehen. Mainpean und Co. hatten die Chance zu beweisen das sie es ehrlich meinen, aber man sieht das sie nur versuchen das Gesetz bis zum geht nicht mehr zu dehnen. Die Registrierung die sie gerne als Gütesiegel erklären sagt nur das er laut angaben des herstellers OK ist, und sonst nichts. Das wäre ja wenn mich der Tüv fragen würde ob mein Auto in Ordnung ist, und dann ohne Prüfung auf mein Wort hin mir die Plakette gibt.

Ich bin für die Schweizer Lösung, die Dialer-Hersteller haben in meinen Augen bewiesen das es anders nicht geht, denn sie hatten die Chance zu Beweisen das sei es ehrlich meinen, und es nicht getan.

Christian R.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 März 2004)

> Es soll lediglich mal ein Denkanstoss sein, die Dinge nicht immer aus der naturgemäß eingeschränkten Sichtweise zu sehen, sondern fairer miteinander umzugehen !
> 
> Selbstverständlich sollen die wirklich schwarzen Schaafe weiter verfolgt werden, aber ob diese schwarzen Schaafe bei Telecoin, Mainpean, Easybilling oder aconti zu finden sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn das sind Firmen die seit einigen Jahren aktiv am Markt operieren und längst nicht mehr da wären, wenn all das stimmen würde was hier so geschrieben wird.


Oh, da stoße ich doch glatt zurück!
Ich glaube, dass hier gar nicht so viele User zu finden sind, die ein Problem mit Tobias´ Paymentsystem haben, wenn er denn sowas betreibt. Es ist halt der Wald, aus dem es genau so zurückschallt, wie hineingerufen wird. Er darf die Höflichkeit erwarten, die er den Usern hier entgegenbringt und das funktioniert offensichtlich ganz prächtig.
Interessant finde ich die Sichtweise, dass die schwarzen Schafe immer "woanders" zu finden sind. Egal, wen man nun fragt und egal, wie oft man glaubt, einen gefunden zu haben: Man wird immer in eine andere Richtung geschickt.

Tobias z. B. schreibt das hier:


> Stürzt euch doch lieber auf die Ratten mit Kindern als Zielguppe (Malvorlagen, Kochrezepte, etc.). Das ist asozial!



Weißt Du, wer das "Angebot" von Malvorlagen abrechnet? Eine der Firmen, "die längst nicht mehr da wären, wenn all das stimmen würde..." Vielleicht wäre es wirklich an der Zeit, mal die Scheuklappen abzunehmen...


----------



## Devilfrank (9 März 2004)

> Das sehe ich anders.
> Man kann mir nicht vorwerfen, dass ich Betrügern (nichts anderes sind Leute, die ihre bewußt verursachte Rechnung nicht bezahlen) Schützenhilfe gebe. Bislang wurde jede Anfrage in die Richtung von mir negativ beschieden. Dass sich eventuell auch Betrüger hier Anregungen holen könnten liegt in der Natur der Sache. Bewußte Hilfe kriegen die aber nicht


Es gibt genügend Zitatstellen hier, die sinngemäß lauten: "Wer den Dialer gewollt eingesetzt hat, soll gefälligst auch zahlen..."


----------



## sascha (9 März 2004)

@Gast

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du die Homepage von dialerschutz.de kennst. Sie beginnt mit den Worten



> Um kein Missverständnis aufkommen zu lassen: die meisten Anbieter von Servicediensten und Nummern wie 0190, 0900, 09009, 0137 und 118xx arbeiten seriös und informieren ihre Kunden korrekt über die finanziellen Folgen der Nutzung ihrer Leistungen. Wer hier die Zahlung widerrechtlich verweigert, muss zu Recht die entsprechenden Konsequenzen tragen. Aber es gibt leider auch viele schwarze Schafe in der Branche. Die Unterschiede wollen wir auf Dialerschutz.de aufzeigen - damit Sie sich schützen können, wo es nötig ist.



Und ich denke, genauso halten wir es in diesem Forum.


----------



## Telecoin.de (9 März 2004)

Interessant, dass

1. solche Fakten (offizielle Statistik der deutschen Staatsanwaltschaft) hier hin verschoben werden, um die Wahrheit mundtot zu machen!

2. man hier über mich diskutiert, ohne mich darauf hinzuweisen. Sehr arm!

3. man mit Unsachlichkeit und Lügen antwortet (ich würde Dialer betreiben ... so ein dummes Geschwätz!)


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

wer hat was verschoben?


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> 1. solche Fakten (offizielle Statistik der deutschen Staatsanwalschaft) hier hin verschoben werden, um die Wahrheit mundtot zu machen!



 AZ? , Zitat von wann und welcher STA ? , andernfalls bitte solche Behauptungen zu unterlassen

tf


----------



## Telecoin.de (9 März 2004)

@heiko

Dieser Thread wurde, da er unbequem ist, verschoben

@technofreak

Auch mit liegt diese staatsanwaltschaftliche Aussage vor.
Seriösen Personen werde ich ggf. in Mainz diese vorlegen. Da hier leider zu viel Gesocks im Forum aktiv ist, werde ich nichts dergleichen veröffentlichen, damit der anständige Staatsanwalt nicht mit Morddrohungen und anderen Aktionen belästigt wird.
Solche Reaktionen sind ja bei den Dialerhassern und Pornogegnern üblich.

Lieber Technofreak ...
welche Aussagen ich wo treffe, bleibt mir überlassen. Sei dir sicher, dass ich alle belegen kann. Ich hab' (wie man allein an meinem Registrierungsdatum sehen kann) ein bissel mehr Ahnung vom Thema als du.


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @heiko
> 
> Dieser Thread wurde, da er unbequem ist, verschoben


Ich hab den Thread hier zum ersten Mal gesehen und bin der Meinung, der wäre hier erstellt worden.
Zudem wird hier nix aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen verschoben oder gelöscht.


----------



## Telecoin.de (9 März 2004)

@Heiko

Jetzt siehst du mal, wie manche Moderatoren hier ihre Moderatorenrechte mißbrauchen, um Fakten und sachliche Informationen (die nicht ihrer dubiosen Meinung entsprechen) zu unterdrücken.

Traurig!


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Du solltest mal Deinen Tabak prüfen. Wo wird denn was unterdrückt?
Woher weißt Du, wo der Artikel erstellt wurde?


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich nichts dergleichen veröffentlichen, damit der anständige Staatsanwalt nicht mit Morddrohungen und anderen Aktionen belästigt wird.



Ich kann dir gerne die Adresse  eines STAs nennen , dem du das miteilen kannst, der
mir das dann mitteilt , bzw. der "anständige" STA kann das ja direkt diesem STA mitteilen 

tf


----------



## Telecoin.de (9 März 2004)

@Heiko

Schau doch mal ins Dialer-Forum.
Da steht ja noch die Verlinkung mit "Verschoben:"

Oder hab' ich nen Admin-Zugang?


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Gut, mag sein.
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
Wo ist das dann unterdrückt, wenns sogar verlinkt ist?


----------



## Telecoin.de (9 März 2004)

@Heiko

Also Heike ... du weißt doch, dass so langsam der Link verschwindet und ihn keiner mehr sieht.

Kannst aber gerne das Posting im Orginalzustand ins Dialerforum setzen, damit die Fakten nicht unterdrückt werden.

Fakte ist: 90% der angeblichen Dialeropfer sind Lügner!


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Fakte ist: 90% der angeblichen Dialeropfer sind Lügner!


Ich nehme das mal zum Anlass, um entsprechende Belege zu bitten.


----------



## Der Genervte (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Fakte ist: 90% der angeblichen Dialeropfer sind Lügner!



Sorry, aber so lange Du nicht bereit bist den Beweis anzutreten, ist es eine Behauptung deinerseits - und damit noch lange kein Fakt(e)!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Fakte ist: 90% der angeblichen Dialeropfer sind Lügner!



Das Zwischending aus Fakt und Fake ist wohl eine typische Freudsche Fehlleistung. Durch ständiges Wiederholen erhöht sich der Wahrheitsgehalt aber auch nicht...


----------



## Der Genervte (9 März 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Durch ständiges Wiederholen erhöht sich der Wahrheitsgehalt aber auch nicht...



Das erzähle mal den Politikern                  :vlol:


----------



## sascha (9 März 2004)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele von Euren "1000 Strafanzeigen jeden Monat" tatsächlich zu einer Verurteilung, einem Strafbefehl o.ä. führen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 März 2004)

Mich würde mal ein Aktenzeichen interessieren. Nur eins. Ein klitzekleines...


----------



## virenscanner (9 März 2004)

> Also Heike ... du weißt doch, dass so langsam der Link verschwindet und ihn keiner mehr sieht.


Ich bin zwar nicht derjenige, der den Thread verschoben hatte, aber:
Fakt ist doch, dass er hier nicht so schnell "nach unten wandert" (im Gegensatz zu "seinem Ursprungsforum"), oder?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 März 2004)

Und ich finde, Geplauder passt auch thematisch ziemlich gut. Aber ist halt Ansichtssache...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 März 2004)

Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Technofreak ...
> welche Aussagen ich wo treffe, bleibt mir überlassen. Sei dir sicher, dass ich alle belegen kann. Ich hab' (wie man allein an meinem Registrierungsdatum sehen kann) ein bissel mehr Ahnung vom Thema als du.


Und ich hab´ sogar noch mehr Ahnung vom Thema als Tobi!


----------



## sascha (9 März 2004)

> Anmeldungsdatum: 23.10.2001



Man hab ich eine Ahnung


----------



## Fidul (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Fakte ist: 90% der angeblichen Dialeropfer sind Lügner!


Beweis durch Behauptung. Alles schon mal dagewesen.


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Telecoin.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo.
Das letzte Mal, als die Erde noch eine Scheibe war.


----------



## Telecoin.de (10 März 2004)

@Heiko & Sascha

Ihr wisst doch beide ganz genau, dass meine Aussagen schon richtig sind.
Dafür kennt ihr mich gut genug und wisst, dass ich nicht lüge und immer meine Meinung sage ... auch wenn ich mir damit  Feinde machen (die meisten Dialerbetrüger dürften mich ziemlich hassen ... vor allem Crossk***).

Ich kann euch gerne in Mainz das Schriftstück der Staatsanwaltschaft zeigen (ich bekomme es die Tage als Kopie per Post).
Jedoch werde ich es hier sicher nicht posten, da sich hier einiges an Gesocks und Gestörten herumtreibt, die es fertig bringen, selbst einen Staatsanwalt mit dem Tode zu bedrohen (wir Erotikanbieter haben uns an solche Sachen ... bis hin zu Bombenatrappen schon gewöhnt).

Und Sascha ... die ersten Ergebisse der Anzeigen werden wohl in ein paar Monaten kommen. Ich rechne bei jedem Fall mit einer Strafe, da wir jeden Fall genau beweisen können (IP, Uhrzeit, Traffic, Dauer der Nutzung, Einloggversuche, Kontodaten, Adresse, eMailAdresse, Betriebssystem + Plugins, ...).
Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was an ca. 10.000 Anzeigen/Jahr so ungewöhnlich sein soll. Bei ca. 290.000 Buchungen/Jahr ist das durchaus normal.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele auch bezahlen werden, wenn wir ihnen die Kopie der Strafanzeige zuschicken, da diese User genau wissen, dass sie dann eine Strafe bis hin zu einer Vorstrafe bekommen.


----------



## shiver55 (10 März 2004)

Liebe Leuts, 
auch wenn einem bei der einen oder anderen Aussage der Kamm schwillt: Wir Lügner und Betrüger müssen doch zusammenhalten!
Daher: am besten man ignoriert solch kleingeistige Diarrhoe überhaupt nicht. Sollen sich doch Gast oder Telecoin oder wer auch immer anständige Leute aus ihren Reihen zum Spielen suchen. Wir wollen ihnen doch nicht unsere verwirrten und irregeleiteten und zudem noch aufs äußerste bösartigen Unterstellungen zumuten, oder?
Gruß an heimlichen Oananierer
K.

P.S.: Sollten wir nicht mal so langsam an eine Sammlung zu Gunsten der Dialerbetreiber denken? Denen scheint es nach dem BGH-Urteil doch ziemlich schlecht zugehen...


----------



## dialerfucker (10 März 2004)

@telecoin;

Jetzt hätte ich doch auch gerne mal eine Frage an dich:
Wieso ist, deiner Einschätzung nach, Frau Künast damals auf Deine Einladung hin nicht nach Mainz  gekommen?


----------



## virenscanner (10 März 2004)

@telecoin.de


> Jedoch werde ich es hier sicher nicht posten,...  *hüstel*


Es ist doch überhaupt nicht notwendig, dieses Schriftstück hier zu posten. Einfach einscannen und per PN als Attachment an Heiko schicken.


----------



## sascha (10 März 2004)

@Tobias



> Dafür kennt ihr mich gut genug und wisst, dass ich nicht lüge und immer meine Meinung sage



Du solltest aber wiederum auch uns gut genug kennen um zu wissen, was wir von unseriösen Usern halten - und dass wir bemüht sind, diese so schnell wie möglich auszusondern. Deshalb nämlich, weil wir wissen, dass jeder "abzockende Kunde" für alle echten Geschädigten mindestens so schädlich ist wie ein schwarzes Schaf unter den Anbietern für die Branche. Insofern halte ich den "in den freien Raum" gestellten Vorwurf, dass 90 Prozent aller mutmaßlichen Geschädigten Betrüger seien, schlichtweg für falsch und kontraproduktiv. Vor allem hier im Forum, wo sich Dutzende Menschen bemühen, die gemeldeten Fälle zu hinterfragen, zu sortieren und im Zweifelsfall den Usern auch klar zu sagen, wo es lang geht. Letztlich könnten wir den möglichen schwarzen Schafen unter den Usern 8glücklicherweise) ohnehin nicht helfen. Sie werden spätestens vor Gericht scheitern. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 März 2004)

Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was an ca. 30.000 Anzeigen/Jahr so ungewöhnlich sein soll. Bei ca. 290.000 Buchungen/Jahr ist das durchaus normal.


Ich komme mit Deinen Zahlen irgendwie nicht klar. Kannst Du nicht weiterziehen und anderen die Taschen volllügen? Inzwischen sind wir bei über 80 Anzeigen pro Tag angelangt. Da hast Du Dich in den letzten Tagen ganz schön hochgearbeitet. Als nächstes kommt wahrscheinlich, dass die Polizei in Mainz extra nur für Dich eine Sonderkommission eingerichtet hat. Vielleicht schaust Du auch nochmal hier rein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42933#42933

Fakt ist, dass Du nicht mal die vier Grundrechenarten beherrschst. Und das ist keine leere Behauptung: Ich kann das tatsächlich beweisen...


----------



## Telecoin.de (10 März 2004)

@haudraufundschluss

Das war ein Vertipper (dürfte jeder erkannt haben).
Ca. 10.000 Anzeigen/Jahr sind es bei uns.

Bei anderen, da dieser nicht so ein kundenfreundliches Inkasso haben, prozentual sicher weit mehr.

PS: Ja ... ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kripo Mainz bald auch für uns einen festen Beamten hat. Da die erste Welle bald kommt.
Denn fast 6stellige Euro-Beträge an monatlichen Forderungen (Stornos) können wir nicht einfach übersehen (sowohl moralisch, als auch betriebswirtschaftlich).


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

@ telecoin



> PS: Ja ... ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kripo Mainz bald auch für uns einen festen Beamten hat.



Dass wollen wir mal hoffen. Wird auch Zeit, dass euch mal jemand auf die Finger schaut.   
Gruß wibu


----------



## scrat007 (10 März 2004)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch registriert, da es immer besser ist man ist ein regiestriertes Mitglied. 

Nun zum Thema:

@ Telecoin.de

Du sagst 90% der Kunden würden versuchen zu betrügen indem sie behaupten der Dialer wäre nicht konform. Nun, eine Behauptung beweist gar nichts, ich behaupte jetzt das 99% der Dialeranbieter bei der betrügerischen Abzocke mitgemacht haben und zum Teil immer noch mitmachen.

Da du ja eine andere Sichtweise uns vermitteln möchtest, und ich mir gerne andere Sichweisen anhöre, könntest du doch mal ein bischen was erzählen von dir und deinen Motiven:

Wie du in dieses Geschäft gekommen bist, deine Motive warum du Dialer verwendest als Abrechnungssystem.
Ausserdem finde ich das du uns auch erzählen kannst was du gegen die Abzocke unternommen hast, hast du Anzeigen gegen Mitbewerber gemacht die sich nicht an die Regeln halten? Hast due Mitbewerber gemeldet die gegen die RegTB verstoßen? Wieviele von beiden?
Falls du jemals Dialer eingesetzt hast die nicht konform waren , warum hast du das getan?
Wie stehst du zu Angeboten wie Hausaufgaben, Malvorlagen, usw?
Warum verwendest du Dialer und nicht ein anderes Abrechnungssystem?
Das wären von mir erstmal alle Fragen, die weiteren ergeben sich aus deinen antworten hierrauf.

Beweise das du anders bist, indem du zeigst das das Thema anpacken willst, oder beweise zumindest mir das du hier nur versuchst nach Verständniss zu wimmern weil dir das Wasser bis zum Hals steht und du die Felle davonschwimmen siehst.

Ich erwarte deine Antworten.

Grüße

Christian R.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @haudraufundschluss
> 
> Das war ein Vertipper (dürfte jeder erkannt haben).
> Ca. 10.000 Anzeigen/Jahr sind es bei uns.
> ...



Hmmmm. Also 1000 Anzeigen im Monat sind keine 30.000 im Jahr. OK. Aber 10.000 im Jahr sind es eigentlich auch nicht. Vielleicht, wenn ich Dein "ca." großzügig auslege oder das Jahr für Dich 10 Monate hat. Dann wissen wir ja auch, was wir von Deinen präzisen Prozentangaben halten dürfen.

Von was für einer *ersten* Welle sprichst Du denn da?


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann euch gerne in Mainz das Schriftstück der Staatsanwaltschaft zeigen (ich bekomme es die Tage als Kopie per Post).


Das würde mich schon mal interessieren.
Allerdings stehe ich nach wie vor dazu, dass nicht alles sinnvoll ist, was die Staatsanwaltschaft vom Stapel lässt. Die näheren Zusammenhänge werden sich wohl eh erst erschließen lassen, falls man dieses Schriftstück jemals zu Gesicht bekommt.
Da heißt es also abwarten...


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 März 2004)

Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein Vertipper (dürfte jeder erkannt haben).




Nope.
Aber was wir hier erkannt haben, kannst Du Dir sicher an Deinen zwölf Fingern ausrechnen...


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Telecoin.de
> 
> Du sagst 90% der Kunden würden versuchen zu betrügen indem sie behaupten der Dialer wäre nicht konform.



war das nicht  der angebliche Grund warum er sich im vorigen Jahr so tränenreich
 von Dialern verabschiedet hat?  Wie er zu dieser Erkenntnis kommt , dürfen wir immer 
noch alle gespannt sein, wenn er die (schriftliche ) Äußerung des STAs vorlegt. 
Ich würde zu gern mal dessen  Leitenden darauf ansprechen, ob seine STAs authorisiert sind 
solche Pauschalverunglimpfungen zu äußern und worauf sich diese Erkenntnisse stützen. 

Ansonsten würde ich allen den Leitspruch eines bekannten Juristen empfehlen:
"Nicht mal ignorieren"  

ww


----------



## 1anwalt1 (10 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele auch bezahlen werden, wenn wir ihnen die Kopie der Strafanzeige zuschicken, da diese User genau wissen, dass sie dann eine Strafe bis hin zu einer Vorstrafe bekommen.


Du gestattest, dass ich zumindest lächle?  :lol:  Das Nichtbezahlen einer Rechnung ist strafbar? Man wird deshalb verurteilt und ist vorbestraft?

Ich sehe die Web-Dialer-Problematik bestimmt kritisch und versuche objektiv zu sein. Ich frage micht jedoch, wie es angesichts all der fairen und korrekten Mehrwertdeinsteanbieter seit dem 15.12.2003 zu derart gehäuften Fällen von Internetanwahlen über 0190 und 193 und Festnetznummern kommen kann?


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2004)

1anwalt1 schrieb:
			
		

> Du gestattest, dass ich zumindest lächle?  :lol:  Das Nichtbezahlen einer Rechnung ist strafbar? Man wird deshalb verurteilt und ist vorbestraft?


Das ist allerdings so.
Wenn jemand schon vorher weiß, dass er nicht zahlen kann oder will und dann trotzdem eine Leistung in Anspruch nimmt, dann ist das - rein strafrechtlich betrachtet - ein Betrug, für den man eine Verurteilung erwarten kann.
Die Frage ist die Beweisbarkeit, was aber grundsätzlich an der Vollendung des Delikts im beschriebenen Fall nichts ändert.

Zum Rest allerdings ACK.


----------



## 1anwalt1 (10 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist allerdings so.
> Wenn jemand schon vorher weiß, dass er nicht zahlen kann oder will und dann trotzdem eine Leistung in Anspruch nimmt, dann ist das - rein strafrechtlich betrachtet - ein Betrug, für den man eine Verurteilung erwarten kann.
> Die Frage ist die Beweisbarkeit, was aber grundsätzlich an der Vollendung des Delikts im beschriebenen Fall nichts ändert.


Das ist schon klar. Die Frage ist, wer (oder wieviel % der User) handelt tatsächlich diesbezüglich mit Vorsatz und wem kann man das nachweisen. Ich meine, schon die Anzahl der tatsächlichen Abzocker ist relativ gering. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Abzocker im nachhinein einen derartigen Aufwand mit Anwalt und Gerichtsverfahren betriebt.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

Aus dem JF von vor hundert Jahren, als Telecoin noch jung und voller Tatendrang war:



> @ Tobias Huch / Das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen!
> 
> Normalerweise halte ich mich ja aus solchen "Du hast meine Schippe geklaut" Themen raus, aber hier zeigt sich mal wieder wer "gleich" ist und wer "gleicher" ...
> 
> ...



Na, sowas! 8)


----------



## Telecoin.de (10 März 2004)

@scrat007

Sachliche Fragen beantworte ich gerne.



> Wie du in dieses Geschäft gekommen bist, deine Motive warum du Dialer verwendest als Abrechnungssystem.


Man kommt so rein.
Die Leute waren nett und es gab kaufmännische Ehre. Mehr als in anderen Branchen.
Warum ich Dialer verwendet habe:
Früher war das ein einfaches Abrechnungssystem und die meisten User haben es gefordert, da sie "anonym" bleiben wollten. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es auch noch keine Mallorca-AutoDialer und anderen Dreck. Auch 300-Euro-Dialer gab es nicht.
Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung.



> Ausserdem finde ich das du uns auch erzählen kannst was du gegen die Abzocke unternommen hast, hast du Anzeigen gegen Mitbewerber gemacht die sich nicht an die Regeln halten? Hast due Mitbewerber gemeldet die gegen die RegTB verstoßen? Wieviele von beiden?


z.B. die Dialer-Impressumspflicht kam durch meinen Druck bei der FST.
Ich habe mich ziemlich heftig mit Talkline ID angelegt und dafür 2 Abmahnungen von Herrn Zilles kassiert, da er sich persönlich beleidigt fühlte. Er hatte was gegen den Spruch "Man soll den Bock nicht zum Gärtner machen", als er für den FST-Vorstand kandidierte.
Meine TV-Auftritte sind ja bekannt ... kein anderer Anbieter hat sich sonst vor die Kamera getraut.



> Falls du jemals Dialer eingesetzt hast die nicht konform waren , warum hast du das getan?


Habe ich nie gemacht, da ich mit Seriosität mein Geld verdiene und nicht durch Abzocke.



> Wie stehst du zu Angeboten wie Hausaufgaben, Malvorlagen, usw?


Es ist zwar nicht illegal. Jedoch ist es unmoralisch und auch unseriös, da als Zielgruppe Kinder angesprochen werden und die wissen nicht, was sie da machen und sie sind auch nicht geschäftsfähig (==> Ein Vertrag kommt nicht zustande).



> Warum verwendest du Dialer und nicht ein anderes Abrechnungssystem?


Ich verwende keine Dialer.
Ich verwende nur Kreditkarte und Lastschrift, da dies für den Kunden transparenter ist.
ggf. werden wir als Option einen Dialer mal anbieten. Aber ich bevorzuge immer KK oder LSV.

Grüße

Tobias Huch


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

@1anwalt1



> Ich meine, schon die Anzahl der tatsächlichen Abzocker ist relativ gering.



Das mag ja sein, aber diese geringe Anzahl betreibt die Abzocke mit höchster Energie.



> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Abzocker im nachhinein einen derartigen Aufwand mit Anwalt und Gerichtsverfahren betrieb



Das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Bis vor kurzem lag die Beweislast ja beim "Kunden"; das Risiko für die Abzocker war vor Gericht also nicht besonders groß. Und der Aufwand für die  Anwälte (ich denke da besondes an Ax.. und Koll., die ja nur mit Textbausteinen arbeiten) hält sich ja auch in Grenzen. 

Durch den von den Inkassoknechten aufgebauten Druck und aus Angst vor dem Gerichtsverfahren werden die meisten "Kunden" vorher schon gezahlt haben, deshalb waren die wenigen Gerichtsverfahren nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.


Gruß wibu


----------



## galdikas (10 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @scrat007
> 
> Sachliche Fragen beantworte ich gerne. [....]
> 
> ...



Falls damit folgende Passage des FST-Verhaltenskodex gemeint sein sollte, ...


```
"Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen stellen sicher, dass die gesetzlichen Vorgaben zur Anbieterkennzeichnung (vgl. § 6 TDG, §§ 312b ff. BGB i.V.m. BGB-InfoV) eingehalten werden. Hierzu zählen insbesondere der Name und die Anschrift, unter der sie niedergelassen sind, bei juristischen Personen auch der Name und die Anschrift des Vertretungsberechtigten."

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/verhaltenskodex.html
```

... so duerfte die Verpflichtung sowohl des Dialeranbieters, als auch des Dialerverwenders zur Angabe von Name und *ladungsfaehiger* Anschrift jedenfalls nicht (erst) eine Folge ihrer FST-"Selbstverpflichtung", sondern auf die gesetzlichen Anforderungen zurueckzufuehren sein.
Ausserdem stellt der Hinweis auf (das Draengen auf) die Aufnahme der "Impressums(selbst-)verpflichtung" in den FST-Verhaltenskodex eine ausweichende Antwort auf die sachliche Frage dar, wie gegen Wettbewerber vorgegangen wurde, die gegen die gesetzlichen Informationspflichten verstossen haben.



			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich ziemlich heftig mit Talkline ID angelegt und dafür 2 Abmahnungen von Herrn Zilles kassiert, da er sich persönlich beleidigt fühlte.



Auch mit dem Eingestaendnis anscheinend unsachlicher Angriffe bleibt die sachliche Frage offen, ob (und wenn ja, wie) gegen offensichtliche Rechtsverstoesse von Mitbewerbern  vorgegangen wurde.



			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Er hatte was gegen den Spruch "Man soll den Bock nicht zum Gärtner machen", als er für den FST-Vorstand kandidierte.
> Meine TV-Auftritte sind ja bekannt ... kein anderer Anbieter hat sich sonst vor die Kamera getraut.



Mit dem Hinweis auf die (oeffentliche) Bekundung des Unmuts ueber das Verhalten von Wettbewerbern wird weiterhin eine Beantwortung der sachlichen Frage verweigert, was unternommen wurde, um deren Rechtsverstoesse zu unterbinden.

1. Wurde(n) Strafanzeige(n) gegen die Wettbewerber gestellt?
2. Wurden Ordnungswidrigkeiten angezeigt?
3. Wurden Wettbewerber auf Unterlassung von gegen die guten Sitten verstoessenden Wettbewerbshandlungen in Anspruch genommen?



			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sachliche Fragen beantworte ich gerne.



gal.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

Nicht 90 %  derer die sich Beschweren haben die Kosten gelesen sondern 90 % aller, welche den Dialer verwendet haben. Bleiben noch 10 % welche die Kosten nicht gelesen haben. Denke aber das bei den 10 % auch ein großer Prozentsatz  bewust die Kosten nicht gewust haben da es ihen egal war.

Tatsache ist aber auch und da verstehe ich den erföffner des Thread.
Dialeranbieter werden auf Bedroht.
Hier werden Aussagen getroffen ohne rechtliche Beweise zu liefern.

Diese User dürften sich um mögliche rechtliche Folgen scheinbar keine gedanken mache. Der Anbieter des Forums hat die IP-Adresse, welche er auf Anfrage rausgeben muss. Das gilt nicht nur für registrierte.
Ich finde es unverständliche warum hier mal nicht eingegriffen wird um die User zu schützen. (Hier spreche ich die MOD`s und Admin an)

Wie viele USER schon geschrieben haben: Das Internet soll kein rechtsfreier Raum sein.
Die gilt aber nicht nur für Dialeranbieter oder ähnliche Firmen, welche das Internet für rechtwiedrige oder legale Angebote nutzen, sondern auch für User einens Forums.

Wenn die Dialeranbieter so schlecht wären, hätte es bereits viele Anzeigen gegen viele User hier gegeben.
Fazit: Wenn man schon Gleichgesinnte sucht und hier auch findet dann sollte man sich auch an bestimmte Spielregeln halten.


----------



## Moralapostel (10 März 2004)

Sind denn alle Dialer-Pfleger Legastheniker? 

dialercenter.de 

Da werden sie geholfen!


----------

